# LTE down 2/22/12?



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone else experiencing data issues today? I'm in ohio and I have no lte and 3g is very spotty.... Just curious if others have it as well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm in Minneapolis and seeing no 3G or 4G, with spotty 1X.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

rpz3.14 said:


> I'm in Minneapolis and seeing no 3G or 4G, with spotty 1X.


That's how mine started. I at least have 3g now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

No LTE in ny, installed a new Rom today and I thought that may have been the issue but this relieves me 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

I toggled off my 4G while driving to my classes this morning since it cause a significant battery drain on my Nexus and when I got to campus and turned it back on I no longer have 4G an very little 3G coverage in Florida, I am just assuming this is a Verizon problem and not an issue with my phone. At least my campus has decent Wi-Fi 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

Cincinnati, OH experiencing the same as the OP. i'm on rev.a


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

3g only in NYC and nearby NJ


----------



## nolmt60243 (Aug 2, 2011)

Phoenix is having issues too

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

No 4G in OKC.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

1X only here in Philly.

sent from my bolt


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

No 3g, 4g, or 1x in St Louis currently.

Edit: just got 3g back

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea I got nothing in northwest Ohio either. I flashed b24 and the new lean kernel and lean kernel tweaks last night. Totally was about to restore a backup ;-) this helps though lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Getting 4G, 1X no 3G, in Southern Illinois

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

Spotty data connection in nor cal


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

zero data in NYC


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

rpz3.14 said:


> I'm in Minneapolis and seeing no 3G or 4G, with spotty 1X.


Same here but getting spotty 3g now. It comes in and out by the minute


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I have 4g out of Raleigh, NC..

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## dogswind (Aug 31, 2011)

No issues in Greenville, SC. Weird.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in Greensboro NC and I'm getting spotty coverage at best. Since last night! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

4g lives in charlotte, nc

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

LTE back in OKC... shortest outage ever.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm still on 3g in ohio. At least I have data in this outage though. I usually get stuck with nothing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

back to 4g in Cincinnati as of 10 minutes ago.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

as of 4:30 AM in Arizona, my 4G was gone, all I was getting was 1x. Now I'm getting 3g... 
(9:02 AM)


----------



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

I noticed this - rebooted my phone and I was good again.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

normmcgarry said:


> I noticed this - rebooted my phone and I was good again.


Rebooted, still came back as 1X.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

4G down in SoCal

Tapatalkn with my Thunderbolt


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

Def issues in NC too. Was on 1x til like an hr ago. Then 3g. Now 4g is back.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Purple Tapatalk


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

dogswind said:


> No issues in Greenville, SC. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


yea but our data was screwed a couple days ago...maybe it has spread to other areas when they completed whatever it was that they were doing in sc


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

No 4g on east side of detroit

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Was down but back up now in SE SD.

Sent from my mecha


----------



## dogswind (Aug 31, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> yea but our data was screwed a couple days ago...maybe it has spread to other areas when they completed whatever it was that they were doing in sc


Yeah thats true. I didn't realize that happened to others in the area a couple days ago. I flashed a new rom and blamed it of course.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Jun 30, 2011)

1x in flint, mi. 3g/4g very spotty. Sure it will be over by mid day

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

I live in MA and have no 4g on my tbolt but my dad has 4g on his nexus


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

has verizon stated what is causing all of these outages latley?


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

4g fine in Portland, OR


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

oh man 3G blows....
I'd forgotten








Just updated google docs and it took 'forever'


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i honeslty never even noticed the outage as im always on wifi


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Still only have 3G in St. Louis.


----------



## jcstahl1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Verizon's twitter said they were having some issues today

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/22/verizon-4g-lte-outage-hitting-parts-of-the-us/


----------

